# Canon 5d mark iii problem



## becandalex (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi, 

We have a problem with our Canon 5D mark iii and are hoping someone can help us out and give recommendations what to do. Earlier on today the camera worked well as it is only 2 months old. This evening the camera suddenly stopped working in all other modes except for in Auto. The screen won't work either in any other modes. As this only happened over a time period of 5-10 minutes, is it possible that we have pressed a button or something? Or is it a more serious problem? 

Kind regards, 
Bec and Alex


----------



## DB_Cro (Dec 15, 2015)

Screen can be turned off on every camera, yes.
It should still take pics in all modes.

Not to sound like a dick but, someone who has a camera of that level should know these things.
Did you read the manual?

Also, a 2 month old camera should still have the warranty.


----------



## becandalex (Dec 15, 2015)

DB_Cro said:


> Screen can be turned off on every camera, yes.
> It should still take pics in all modes.
> 
> Not to sound like a dick but, someone who has a camera of that level should know these things.
> ...



As this is nothing that have happend me before I don't know how to fix the issue or if it's actually something wrong with it. The screen works perfectly in Auto but not in any other modes (Tv, AV, M, P etc.). When you are in the other modes you can also not view taken images. All those buttons stops working in those modes. Hope this is clear enough


----------



## waday (Dec 15, 2015)

If you did press something by accident, can you try to reset to default/factory settings to see if it works again?


----------



## becandalex (Dec 15, 2015)

waday said:


> If you did press something by accident, can you try to reset to default/factory settings to see if it works again?



Thanks for your reply. Yes I have tried to do that, however, it also seems like the menu have become much smaller in "Auto mode" and there is no function to reset it anymore.


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2015)

Try hitting the "info", live view and "Q" button and see what that does.  Not all at once mind you but see what each one does.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 17, 2015)

You you probably hit the "info" button (left of the viewfinder).  This toggles through several possible display options when in any creative zone mode (P, Tv, Av, or M).  If you shoot in "Auto" mode then all settings are ignored and the camera behaves as if in factory default mode.  This would explain why you see nothing in P, Tv, Av, or M, but you do see the LCD working in Auto.

Just press the "info" button several times to cycle through all the possible things it can show you.  You probably want the default shooting info screen displayed most of the time.

Incidentally this also works when reviewing images (there are several optional displays to show when reviewing images including whether or not to display the histogram, and whether to just show the "luminance" channel vs. showing the individual R, G, B channels, etc.


----------

